# Skins for stock rooted gingerbread?



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone know of some skins for stock rooted gingerbread? I would really appreciate some input. Thanks


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

At xda theres a gingerbread sense 2.1 thread, or search teambamfs website

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1122229


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Android market is a great resource. Search for sense 2.1 or 3.0 skins

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1572

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

really 30 megs for a skin? i guess i never really noticed... for some reason they did not work with bamf 2.1...


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

richard713 said:


> really 30 megs for a skin? i guess i never really noticed... for some reason they did not work with bamf 2.1...


30? What skin is that?

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------

